# QH in dressage?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quarter Horses did not earn the title of the most versatile breed for nothing! They can do it all! You'd be surprised how many QH's are in the dressage arena. They can do ANYTHING....


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

agreed! especially the appendix qh's but all of them can do just as well at dressage as anything else


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

A lot of QH's can do dressage (if trained properly & such; depends on the individual horse of course).  I see a lot, QH's can pretty much do anything.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

my neice and her paint horse did dressage for quite a while-Target is a reigning horse! He did great. I agree QH are so athletic and so versatile- why not? and have fun


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

Almost every horse can do lower level dressage! Some horses are better suited than others but that dosen't even really depend on the breed. (speaking about the dressage I assume you would want to do.. no Grand Prix ; ) )


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have shown my Appaloosa mare in Dressage, and she looks JUST like a QH and is 70% QH by breeding (she's an Impressive granddaughter HYPP N/N). We did quite well up to 1st level test 4! The judges always commented on how nice she was. 1 out of 3 shows we'd get stopped by the judge before we left the arena so they could ask about her! All were quite surprised about her breeding ;-). They thought she was just a small Warmblood cross (she's 15.2h).

There is a whole web site about quarter horses and other stock breeds in Dressage, Quarter Horse Dressage Information


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

yay, the others covered it, qh's are great for anything, I ahve two and they both star in jumping and dressage, and one is 26!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Ever heard of Rugged Lark?


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I belong to another forum (ultimate dressage) and have seen a lot of threads about people competing on their QHs and doing well! I think they're an awesome breed, and with the right attitude and nature, any horse can compete at dressage as long as it's conformation isn't flawed in a way to inhibit it. (ie Major conformation faults).
Good luck with your filly!
x


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

At intro and training, they do well for sure. But anything requiring even a small amount of collection and they just plain cant do it.
I competed a quarter horse for years and was basically stuck at training level. Yes we won everything, but as soon as we moved up to first, he got slaughtered by the judges because there is just not the movement or ability for collection.

But, outside the competition arena, cross training in dressage is good for any horse.


And about Rugged Lark, yes he is a wonderful horse. But he can't do dressage. Compare how his movement and frame looks compared to any other Prix St. Georges horse that is actually competing and doing well. A random video off YouTube 



 compare them and tell me which horse would win a St. Georges by a 15% margin.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rugged Lark *WAS* a great horse and he did do dressage. He's gone now, but he was a great horse.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm sure you had a wonderful QH Anebel, but were talking 2 Superhorse wins.... LOL

Your correct and his "get" are winning against the WB crowed as well. ( this is from 2004)

From the Lynn Palm web page:

The American Quarter Horse is by far the most versatile horse in the world, proven by its success in many different arenas. From cutting to reining and racing to ranching and even dressage, American Quarter Horses thrive in nearly every discipline. In fact, American Quarter Horse stallion My Royal Lark claimed the Grand Champion First Level horse title at the USDF’s Southern Comfort Zada Cup at the Clarcona Equestrian Park in Orlando, Florida, amid a competitive field of Dutch Warmbloods, Hanoverians, Oldenburgs and Westfalens, breeds that have traditionally excelled at dressage. American Quarter Horse Association Professional Horsewoman Lynn Palm and My Royal Lark, son of multiple AQHA Superhorse Rugged Lark, emerged Grand Champion First Level, and also earned the event’s highest first level score of 68.571 percent. My Royal Lark and Palm have earned six USDF test scores above 60 percent and are already qualified for 2004 USDF Regional Competition, First Level


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

QH's can do dressage. Most breedes can. Clydesdales, perhcerons, belgians and other drafts also do it. Most breeds can if there trained right.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I competed a quarter horse for years and was basically stuck at training level. Yes we won everything, but as soon as we moved up to first, he got slaughtered by the judges because there is just not the movement or ability for collection.


YOUR QH didn't do well, but that doesn't mean all QHs won't do well.









Shine-A-Bit III, AQHA, has shown and won Grand Prix competitions, including at the prestigious Bloomfield Horse Show in Michigan. He is shown here in 1992 with Mari Monda Zdunic of Shine-a-Bit Farm performing the rear. He is now used as an exhibition horse, performing competition and haute e'cole demonstrations with Mari all over the country. He has performed at the Quarter Horse Congress and at the Washington International Horse Show.









Peps Me Up (aka Dusty), is a 1991 15.2h quarter horse gelding by Huskys Little Peppy (Poco Bueno/Peppy Zan), out of Pauma Bar Drywash (Leo/Three Bars). He is just giving lessons to little kids now because of arthritis, but he schooled through 4th level and showed through 2nd. He started showing dressage at age 12. He was a finished reiner with my trainer, who also bred him. I also showed him Western pleasure, hunt seat and in trail classes before doing dressage. Making the transition to dressage so was easy for him. Although he never had spectacular scores (mid 60s at training level through mid 50s at 2nd level), he was consistent, accurate and relaxed. A complete pleasure to take to shows. I miss competing on him, but he is teaching kids how to ride and that is worth more than any amount of ribbons in my book! - -Bridget, Owner, from Pinon Hills, Ca.

 








Bred and raised at the Niobe Valley Ranches, JR Nick Shoemaker is making quite a splash in the dressage arena! So far this year, he has scored in the high sixties and even recorded a 73.46% under an Olympic level judge! He is under the capable hands of the trainer, Sheri Bresee, and will be continued to be campaigned. His foal crop this year has been a super one, with 4 babies, 3 of which are palominos, and an overo paint filly! Nicky has won Reserve Champion, and Open Show Champion titles so far at the dressage shows. 









(AWR)American Warmblood Registry Licensed Stallion in Dressage currently training in Elkton, MD, 1st and 2nd Level Dressage. Quatro Clabber is being shown on the East Coast and in June was Reserve Class Champion, Dressage at Fairhill with a score of 68.292%, approved First Premium in the AWR!


American Quarter Horses in Dressage


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that QH of that caliber in dressage are the exception, not the rule. I'm not saying that they aren't great horses, but they just aren't built for it. They aren't the best choice, however at lower level any horse can do well, given that their conformation isn't extremely flawed.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First of all, I know JR Nick Shoemaker and he is no longer with Sheri, or doing dressage because he couldn't move up to second level, and his owners weren't too impressed with her training methods.
And Rugged Lark has 6 scores above 60% at first level? My 5 year old has more than 6 scores above 70% at training and first levels from one year of showing with an Adult Amateur.

I'm not saying that quarter horses absolutely as a rule cannot do any dressage. All horses, mules, donkeys, camels and probably lamas can do dressage. I'm talking about elite dressage, and winning in today's dressage arena. It is tough to win any championship anywhere with an average score below 70% anymore. 70% is the new 60%, and I don't personally know of any Quarter Horses capable of achieving those kinds of scores, consistently, beyond training level.
And, btw, my quarter horse had tempi changes, all his laterals and was beginning canter pirouettes. He just didn't have the movement to show the levels, and so instead of stressing him to get a 55% at second or third level, I retired him to a lower level rider and moved on to a more capable horse. It's called being fair in recognizing your horse's ability and not over exerting them.



PS mid 50s at second level is not "doing well". You can't even be awarded a championship at a show without an average score of 60%.
PPS My horse is also, consistent, accurate and relaxed. I have tests that are all 7s and 8s, which you cant get without a consistent, accurate and relaxed test.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, with proper training, QH can do it all.....literaly. Rugged Lark was the perfect example of the versatility of the QH.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anebel, 

The question was not "are Qh's the best dressage horses?" it was "How do QH's do in dressage". And as you can see, people have given some pretty good answers and even offered examples. I'm glad that you and your horse are doing well and I wish you future successes. I'm not sure why you feel the need to bring down a breed just because you feel yours is more adapt or talented.

The fact of the matter is, QH's along with many, MANY other breeds can, and DO excel in dressage. No need to turn this into an ugly debate.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Any horse can compete in dressage. 

Because of the movements required in the upper levels many individuals(including fresians, warmbloods, saddlebreds, and quarter horses (etc.) never make it to the top levels. 

I think each breed's conformation will either allow the horse to master the levels with ease, or make it quite difficult for the movements to be performed. 

If you were to take a QH that fit the breed confo. specs perfectly, and a hanoverian that did the same, start them both with the same trainer at the same time, and check in on them in 3 years, the warmblood would be doing the movements more naturally than the QH - - It's just how they are built. The QH would be able to perform the movements, but it would be harder for him.

By the same token, if you were to take another "perfect" QH and another "perfect" hanoverian, and teach them both to do reining, well, the QH would be performing the gaits more naturally - - just because that's what he's built to do ;-)

So long story short, any breed can do dressage. But if you want to move up through the levels and not cause undo stress on joints/etc. in the upper levels, then why not go ahead and get something that is built to do it?

By the same token, the first few levels really don't require that much collection or stressful movements, so if that is your goal, any breed can do those levels


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

wow...kinda silly arguement

ANY horse can do dressage...QH, TBs, Shetland Ponies, Fjords, etc. They might not be able to compete in olympics against Anky, but they can still get up in levels as good as any other horse. 
Saying a QH can't do dressage is like saying a Shetland pony can't jump...or a Percheron can't do barrel racing. Sure it's not a common thing, but they sure as heck can do it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

To answer as a guy, the right tool for the job.

If I needed to hammer in a nail I could use a pair of pliers but a hammer would make the job easier.

I can do Dressage with my QH but to do the job professionally I'd be better off with a Warmblood type.

Are there exceptions? Certainly but they are exceptions.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Supermane said:


> I think that QH of that caliber in dressage are the exception, not the rule. I'm not saying that they aren't great horses, but they just aren't built for it. They aren't the best choice, however at lower level any horse can do well, given that their conformation isn't extremely flawed.


ANY horse at that caliber is an exception. How many warmbloods do you know that REALLY get past 1st level successfully? Not many, and those that do are with exceptional trainers as well. There are lots of exceptional horses in people's backyards or at boarding facilities, they just don't have access to, or the money to afford, a high caliber trainer.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> To answer as a guy, the right tool for the job.
> 
> If I needed to hammer in a nail I could use a pair of pliers but a hammer would make the job easier.
> 
> ...


Well sure, but how many of us aspire to Grand Prix? Somehow I don't think the OP has her sights set on the WEG... A QH will do just fine for local competition. 

Heck, ANY level headed forward moving horse will do just fine for local competition. And a talented QH or Appendix QH can do just fine at the mid or upper levels, just like it takes a talented Warmblood to get there as well.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> To answer as a guy, the right tool for the job.
> 
> If I needed to hammer in a nail I could use a pair of pliers but a hammer would make the job easier.
> 
> ...


Can I make a poster out of this?? Thank you thank you thank you!

Also, you do not need a big name, big money trainer to make it to the higher levels on a nice horse. You need patience, time and a lot of willingness to learn from any source.
When you need the big name, big money trainer is with a horse that can't do the work easily and you need someone else with more experience to push it through the issues it's going to have.

And I am answering the question the thread asks. How do quarter horses do in dressage?? Not well, or not well enough.
If there was a thread about Warmbloods doing cattle penning, I think everyone would agree that generally as a rule in competitive cattle penning, the WB would get it's *** handed to it. Because it's not bred for the sport.

I don't understand why as breeders are breeding horses better and better for dressage and other disciplines people insist in riding horses not suited for the discipline and do poorer and poorer in competition. Swallow your pride and realize that not every horse can do well at every discipline!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Well sure, but how many of us aspire to Grand Prix? Somehow I don't think the OP has her sights set on the WEG... A QH will do just fine for local competition.
> 
> Heck, ANY level headed forward moving horse will do just fine for local competition. And a talented QH or Appendix QH can do just fine at the mid or upper levels, just like it takes a talented Warmblood to get there as well.


Then OP should have said "QH in lower level, local dressage competitions" if they wanted to avoid this debate 

I am kind of taking this one to the grave because competetive dressage is my passion.:lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Anebel, 
THis is totally a stupid, pointless debate. Yes, maybe a QH couldn't make it to high levels and do all the fancy stuff, but does not mean that they all couldn't. Any horse can perform dressage and probably could compete in high levels with lots of training and as you said...time and patience.

I'd say just leave it with yes a QH can definately to low level dressage, but might have difficulties performing high level dressage...and if you planned on doing high levels, possible a WB type horse would be better suited


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sonny, although I agree with your statement, your first sentence is totally out of line. NO debate is pointless - only an agrument that results in name calling is.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have shown several quarter horses in the lower level dressage and they have done well. They are good for the lower levels because they have that steady movement and are very easy going. Not sure about the upper level for a typical QH, but there are always exceptions to this.


----------



## QuatroClabber (Dec 17, 2008)

*Hard Pill to Swallow*

Bottom line is the quarter horse has not competed in dressage. It has been dominated by 16+ hand European warmbloods. If anyone has been to USDF sanctioned shows or schooling shows 70% of the entries are in the lower levels.

This year a 15 hands quarter horse stallion won reserve champion in training level, Dressage at Fairhill beating all the warmbloods. 

People in the stands were surprised. It would be like a Cowboy coming out and roping a steer on a Hanovarian.

Quarter horses are showing and becoming successful in dressage whether people understand it or not.

PS: The quarter horse stallion was an American Warmblood Registry licensed stallion and licensed by AQHA. Yes the quarter horse is a warmblood????????


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

QuatroClabber said:


> PS: The quarter horse stallion was an American Warmblood Registry licensed stallion and licensed by AQHA. Yes the quarter horse is a warmblood????????


 Welcome to the forum.

Can you post the registered name of the stallion? I would love to see the breeding.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

QuatroClabber said:


> PS: The quarter horse stallion was an American Warmblood Registry licensed stallion and licensed by AQHA. Yes the quarter horse is a warmblood????????


I got confused when I read this. Are you saying that the QH that won the lower level dressage was on the approved stud list for the American Warmblood Registry so... Alot of warmbloods have QH breeding in them? If that is what you are saying, I agree, there are a few really great QH studs that are on the Warmblood breeder registry...

Is that what you were saying? sorry... didn't quite understand what I was reading....


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

QuatroClabber said:


> Bottom line is the quarter horse has not competed in dressage. It has been dominated by 16+ hand European warmbloods. If anyone has been to USDF sanctioned shows or schooling shows 70% of the entries are in the lower levels.
> 
> This year a 15 hands quarter horse stallion won reserve champion in training level, Dressage at Fairhill beating all the warmbloods.
> 
> ...


AW and CW are also considered a "joke" by most dressage people. And no it's not for horses that are warmblood crosses. My horse is a Hano X Danish, but he's not registered with CW he's a branded swedish. IMO along with most dressage people I know CW is a joke and only for horses that their owners would love to believe are these amazing dressage horses.
Yes that quarter horse might have won that particular dressage test, at training level. But I'll bet you it wasn't a beginner rider on it, and I'll bet that it doesn't pull of that same feat at second, third + levels.
Also if your horse is registered by AW or CW, it is an American Warmblood or a Canadian Warmblood. In order to be a true warmblood your horse has to be by breeding a warmblood.

And also, yes lets start hating on those European horses. Because trying to advance in a sport that requires a horse bred for it is a sin. And quarter horses have competed in dressage. 5-10+ years ago the dressage ring was dominated by quarter horses, appaloosas, TBs, Arab, etc. Then people got sick and tired of getting their butts whooped in the international ring and started importing horses bred for the sport.

I'm not hating on quarter horses, get me straight. They are awesome, I've competed many at the lower levels of dressage and hunters, but without any real expectations of doing well. And the dressage training was only ever basic, to help them carry themselves better. They are well suited to beginner riders that haven't made a "career choice" yet and want an animal that can do marginally well at the lower levels of most competitions. Not specifically for dressage.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Look up a 14.3h Quarter Horse named Honey Bright Dream. In 2007 she won the USDF All-Breed Award for Intermediare I ridden by Patrick Matley.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember WINNING a combined training event on an Arab Appaloosa cross. He was only 14.2hh and he finished out first out of 17 riders in the dressage test. He completed the cross country and stadium courses with clean rounds and ended up with a first all around. It was not a high level show but there were plenty of TB's and warmbloods in that show. And I can promise you, it was not me that won that test. I did not know the first thing about bending and collection, it was all in his training.

I'm only saying this because I get really disgusted when people start chirping about how certain breeds are better than others and actually telling people that what they have isnt really that great and so on and so forth. It just doesnt make sense to me. Yes certain breeds are built for certain types of disciplines and some horses excel more than others. 

Every breed has it's awesome talents and once in a lifetimes. and EVERY breed has it's junk. I find it hurtful and offensive to listen to comments that are degrading one breed in particular just because a person feels their horse is bigger better badder. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> Look up a 14.3h Quarter Horse named Honey Bright Dream. In 2007 she won the USDF All-Breed Award for Intermediare I ridden by Patrick Matley.


Honey Bright just earned the Gold Medal in their first season at Grand Prix. She scored 63.125% at the Pinehurst Fall Dressage show in September. 

SPORTING SERVICES

Again about half way down

AQHA Australian Quarter Horse Association


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

G and K's Mom said:


> Ever heard of Rugged Lark?
> 
> YouTube - Unforgettable Rugged Lark


 
WOW...that video actually made me cry!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> wow...kinda silly arguement
> 
> ANY horse can do dressage...QH, TBs, Shetland Ponies, Fjords, etc. They might not be able to compete in olympics against Anky, but they can still get up in levels as good as any other horse.
> Saying a QH can't do dressage is like saying a Shetland pony can't jump...or a Percheron can't do barrel racing. Sure it's not a common thing, but they sure as heck can do it.


Well said!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The first picture is the Quarter Horse Honey Bright Dream


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

i rode a quarter horse this summer doing dressage and he was really really good  he was very difficult to get into an outline coz his big muscular neck was very strong but when we got going he was fantastic. we had him paired for a performance at breyerfest with an andalucian gelding and they looked perfect together!! 

so yes i think with work they can do great at dressage


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

the guy riding Honey Bright Dream must be tiny!!! she looks gigantic compared to him and she's only 14.3 hh.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Uhm. My QH got scores above 60% with a total of 3 lessons in Dressage, ever, before our first Dressage show....


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

How can you get a 60% without being in a show??? ;-)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she's saying she scored that after only having had 3 dressage lessons.

I got my QH magazine last night and there was an article on Honey Bright Dream and her rider. It said that Honey Bright Dream helped him to earn a USDF Gold Medal and that it's very hard to earn, only like 674 have been given out? I'm not a dressage person but it seemed pretty impressive to me....


----------

